# Samples passen nicht!



## Websmiler (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo. 
Ich habe von meinem Kumpel ein paar Samples bekommen.
Die möchte ich jetzt verwenden. Ich arbeite mit Cubase VST 5. Wenn ich den Sampler in das Arrangement Fester ziehe, wird er ganz normal angezeigt. Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht, wie ich die samples an den takt angleiche. die samples sind alle bei ca. 100bpm. ich brauche sie aber auf 120bpm. wie bekomme ich das hin? geht das mit cubase? oder brauche ich da nen anderes programm für? Also, es geht mir nicht darum, die Samples zu kürzen, sondern, sie einfach nur schneller abspielen zu lassen, damit sie vom takt zu meiner musik passen Oh man. ich kann mich heute wirklich schlecht ausdrücken. 
Ich hoffe, ihr habt mich verstanden und könnt mir helfen.
Danke
Websmiler


----------



## chmee (15. Mai 2006)

von 100bpm auf 120 sind also 120% 

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, ging das in Cubase recht einfach,
Sample reinlegen in Audiospur und dann mit irgend ner Tastenkombination
haltend die rechte Ecke des Sample mit Hilfe der Maustaste zurechtziehen.

Schau da bitte nochmal in die Bedienungsanleitung/OnlineHilfe.

mfg chmee


----------

